# The law of diminishing returns



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are my F4 babies in my brindle/tri crossings. Each successive generation ahs including more and more BEW's. This is the latest batch, which is a combined pile of three different litters off the same buck with three does.









I'm debating whether or not to continue with this line; the thought was that if I could individual colors to pool like they do in some of the other types of tris, I might get a true tricolor, a genuine calico mousie. Oh, what to do, what to do!?


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

awww, the colour in the marked ones is simply gorgeous. Though I can see why you'd want to stop if your not getting what you want from the litters. Maybe a new plan should be hatched if there is one??

Vi x


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I lay awake in my bed at night thinking about this. I've had individual meeces with patches of full strength brindling and diluted brindling on white, but looks like I'm not going to be the one to produce predictable results as far astricolor calico meeces. *sigh* I haven't given up yet....


----------

